# Winter 2012 Rebate Extended?



## Arkarch (Jan 5, 2012)

I noticed that "Instant Savings" on several Canon Lenses on the BH Photo site has been bumped to Feb 4, 2012.

The main Canon site still shows January 7.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 5, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> I noticed that "Instant Savings" on several Canon Lenses on the BH Photo site has been bumped to Feb 4, 2012.
> 
> The main Canon site still shows January 7.



Nooooooo! I was waiting to sell my new 50mm f/1.8


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 5, 2012)

The 50 1.8 is still showing Jan 7.

The ones I checked were the EF 16-35, EF 70-200 2.8 (IS and non-IS), and the EF 135 - and there are likely many others - with Instant Savings on the Feb 4, 2012 date. Maybe a smaller or different lineup?


----------



## dstppy (Jan 5, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> The 50 1.8 is still showing Jan 7.
> 
> The ones I checked were the EF 16-35, EF 70-200 2.8 (IS and non-IS), and the EF 135 - and there are likely many others - with Instant Savings on the Feb 4, 2012 date. Maybe a smaller or different lineup?



Cool. I want to get $100 for it, but when it's for sale for $105, it's a hard sale


----------



## branden (Jan 5, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Cool. I want to get $100 for it, but when it's for sale for $105, it's a hard sale


I personally would recommend just holding onto it.

I sold my first nifty fifty for about $70 a year ago, and recently re-purchased another. All my other lenses are L or Zeiss, but the nifty fifty is just so small and inexpensive, I rarely see any reason to not have it with me.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2012)

Canon Web Site is now showing the expiration date for rebates (lenses only) as Feb. 4

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CusaXPromotionTncDisplay?count=2



> "Offer valid November 27, 2011 12:01 a.m. ET through February 4, 2012 11:59 p.m. ET, or while supplies last, whichever is earlier. Offer valid in U.S.A. only, and void where prohibited, taxed or restricted. Limit of ten of any one item per order. Dealers, distributors and other resellers are not eligible for this offer. Order will be shipped to a street address in the 50 United States or the District of Columbia only. Offer subject to Canon Online Store Terms of Sale.



This is going to make it even harder to resist.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 6, 2012)

branden said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I want to get $100 for it, but when it's for sale for $105, it's a hard sale
> ...



I have a f1.4


----------

